# Snowboard cartwheels/somersaults



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

So three weeks ago my local hill got 8 inches of fresh powder and the roads were shit and every school in the area was canceled, so me and my friends thought it would be a great idea to go to our local hill and shred some powder. I got the idea as i finished hitting a box to try cartwheeling on a snowboard, and I landed it! but it took alot of upper body strength because i leaned back then kicked and put my hands on the ground and pushed and landed normal on my snowboard. I was wondering if anyone else has tried this?


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds similar to a front flip/roll that people do off of bumps (not moguls). You kind of do a nollie while flipping your upper body forward and bringing the board behind you, up over the top, then down hill, and then landing. It would be the same as a cartwheel but without using your hands.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So you used your hands in the cartwheel? Not a dig, just a question. All the cartwheels I've seen on vids are pure air, but if I was at the level where I could try them, I'd start off using my hands.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Well i was just riding on the ground no bumps or anything and i used my hands because i was just fucking around with butters and stuff


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

There is some youtube video out there of japanese riders doing front flips from flat ground... completely and utterly sick.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Donutz said:


> So you used your hands in the cartwheel? Not a dig, just a question. All the cartwheels I've seen on vids are pure air, but if I was at the level where I could try them, I'd start off using my hands.


But wouldn't that just be a front flip?A cartwheel entails hands on the ground which is what makes it look like the old cart wheels going around.


----------

